# Missed Novorapid Dose



## MeanMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever forgotten to take their insulin for their meal? K forgot her lunch time dose completely yesterday - we had to go somewhere after school and it was only as we were waiting for the bus home and I asked her what her BS was at lunch time (we changed her Bfast ratio) that she remembered
When we got home she tested at 16.9 which I know is v high but she has been higher WITH insulin - but she has had one of her anxiety attacks and doesn't trust herself to remember - so no school today
I suggested she set the alarm on her iPod or phone and that I could send her a text to remind her - but does anyone have any other tips please?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2011)

We all do it. Now and then is normal. So tell her she'd be weird if she didn't forget !

Alarms are good as long as you eat around the same time. You could ask her DSN if she can have a meter that has an alarm on it. 

I really hope she can forgive herself and not worry too much. The odd high here and there isn't going to do harm. There's far worse things in life that would do more damage. If she can get by with just the odd high from forgetting, she'll do brilliantly.

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 4, 2011)

Does K have school dinners or a packed lunch? If Packed then stick a cheeky note in her lunch box. (Have you, or haven't you?)
Has she a good friend who can ask her if she has remembered her insulin?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't panic - the odd high reading isn't so terrible. 

Can't really help with suggestions to remember, as my brain now thinks it's odd if I eat a meal (or large snack) without any insulin, which happens very rarely, but cauliflower cheese or salad with no carbs are lovely sometimes!

Might be better if she texts you when she's done it, and if you don't get a test by, say 10 mins before end of school dinner time, you contact her, but that depends on school's mobile phone policy for pupils.


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 4, 2011)

My daughter has forgotten several times and often her readings are not high afterwardseither which has really confused us.  Is you daughter still in the honeymoon period?  Maybe her body was still able to produce a little insulin of her own to compensate?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 4, 2011)

Forgive me, I have to ask this - what or who has put the fear of God into her, that missing a jab gives her a panic attack?  What is the fear?  Does she think eg it will kill her/cause her legs to drop off/go bilnd etc, or maybe Mom will just go berserk or perhaps Nurse will go berserk, or just fear of the fact that she doesn't know how good bad or indifferent it actually is - ie just fear of the unknown ... what is the actual fear?

And what could be done to remove that fear from her?

Unless she's gone/going through something that gave her the panics anyway, in which case (I know ...) the slightest thing sets it off again.  In which case, back to question 1 .....


----------



## FM001 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not missed it completely but sometimes forget then remember half an hour after eating when comfortable in the chair.  A few weeks back I injected 20 units of novorapid instead of lantus, frightening experience and one I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Forgive me, I have to ask this - what or who has put the fear of God into her, that missing a jab gives her a panic attack? What is the fear? Does she think eg it will kill her/cause her legs to drop off/go bilnd etc, or maybe Mom will just go berserk or perhaps Nurse will go berserk, or just fear of the fact that she doesn't know how good bad or indifferent it actually is - ie just fear of the unknown ... what is the actual fear?
> 
> And what could be done to remove that fear from her?
> 
> Unless she's gone/going through something that gave her the panics anyway, in which case (I know ...) the slightest thing sets it off again. In which case, back to question 1 .....


 
She's had some huge knocks in the last few months TW. It's no wonder she's feeling the strain. But hopefully she can bounce back, once she sees that these small mistakes happen and no bad consequences come from them. 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Nov 4, 2011)

Trophywench has said far more clearly what I was getting at by my comment "Don't panic - the odd high reading isn't so terrible" - a simple mistake shouldn't lead to missing school (or work).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup! Been there, forgot the doses.... double dosed... changed my pen (for a Memoir) because I was forgetting so often. It involved changing insulin to Humalog, but I was more keen on getting the record that sticking with NovoRapid. Ironically when I start on insulin on the pump on Tuesday next week I'll be going back to Novo as the DSN has had problems with Humalog in pumps.

Ironically once I got the Memoir during the period when I was completely sorting my head out D-wise so thees days forgetting is very unlikely. But I do like to be able to check!

M


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> She's had some huge knocks in the last few months TW. It's no wonder she's feeling the strain. But hopefully she can bounce back, once she sees that these small mistakes happen and no bad consequences come from them.
> 
> Rob



Thank you everyone - yes as Rob says that is why she has had what most people would call an over reaction - I thought myself it was no big deal and told her so but she is her own worse enemy That was really why I posed the question - now I can say to her ' the people on the forum said...'


----------



## dmarshall (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh yes done that many a time , and even injected twice when i fogot i had taken my dose after a phone call , so then had to eat to bring me up . 
see we all do it , its just  all the fun i guess with living with T1


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, poor kid, frankly I'd have hated being DX as a child, life's hard enough for em as it is.

I really wondered if she was getting any flak at school or anywhere.

If she did forget it, then in one way it's 'good' insofar as it means she forgot she had diabetes which is great!

I reckon accentuate the positive.  tell her the forum said "Brilliant - well done! - that means she's passed a milestone and is now a REAL diabetic!  Welcome to our world!  But it also means she now has to do what we all do - and find a way of remembering again - but only when we need to."

Also wondered what pump, on my Combo meter/remote or the pump itself I can set an alarm for whenever which plays a tune, buzzes and vibrates all at the same time and it just gets louder and louder and louder until you acknowledge it.  And believe me - you can't possibly ignore it!  LOL

{{{Hugs }}} to her.


----------

